# another one down



## bks10 (Jul 10, 2007)

Sunday morning seen this one mouse'n in the field next to the house. My son Redslayer10 put a sneak on her and that makes #2 for him this year.


----------



## DoJigger (Dec 30, 2010)

Nice !! Shoot them all..


----------

